# Cannot find VIN on 1984 Fleetwood Prowler



## fleetwoodprowler (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone  Thanks for reading my post..

Last year I bought a 1984 Fleetwood Prowler. I never registered it (Im in NJ) and I lost the title. Now, I have to go through an abandoned vehicle process, but I cannot find the VIN anywhere on my Prowler :shrug:

I've looked all over the outside, chassis, and in the door frame. I cannot find it anywhere! Was wondering if anyone who had the same/similar camper could help me out?

The guy at the DMV said it may not even have a VIN because it's from 1984.. but I'm pretty sure it does beings the guy I bought it from had it tagged and registered. 

If anyone could help, I'd very much appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, fleetwoodprowler.

Usually, the VIN is found tongue portion of the trailer or the front portion of the frame. In some trailers, it can be found in the large support that extends up where the propane tank sits. Not sure why some trailer manufacturers do that, but you can also check that area.

VINs on these models were just usually stamped on the RV, and it can make it more difficult to find, especially if the trailer has been repainted a couple of times. You may want to try running some chalk over the tongue of your trailer. It might yield something.

Hope it helps.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

good advice but also if there is rust on the tongue/frame you can use a drill with a wire wheel to remove the rust exposing a hidden set of identification numbers. if you do use a wire wheel on a drill be sure to wear safety glasses.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

PhilnJill said:


> good advice but also if there is rust on the tongue/frame you can use a drill with a wire wheel to remove the rust exposing a hidden set of identification numbers. if you do use a wire wheel on a drill be sure to wear safety glasses.


Also choose a very fine wire wheel. The coarse ones might also scrape the VIN along with it.


----------

